# 4 month old twins not taking enough milk.....



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

my two are taking less and less milk each day.  They are on c+g comfort milk with carobel and its worked well, until i introduced solids on the advice of my HV.  They started off well, taking 6-7oz of milk and 1-2 "meals" a day and put on 1lb in weight. However, this has all gone pear shape, as now they are refusing their milk. C has taken a total of 12oz all day today ( she weighs 12lbs10oz) and A has took around 20oz of milk (he is 17lbs) and im starting to get worried as this has been day 3 of these amounts.  I stopped the food today as i thought it was too much for them but they still havent wanted their milk. They scream at the sight of the bottles now, its awful, nothing we do works.  Its a shame to stop the weaning as they love food, they have pear, banana, baby rice, porridge, and various jars. I dont overload them with food, 1/2 a jar (between them) does them both just now and a small portion of fruit/rice is all the get.  I sometimes give them a fair bit of rice as i know i can add more milk to it so they get their milk that way. I always offer milk first. 

If they dont take more milk tomorrow ill call my HV on monday, but in the mean time, any suggestions??


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi donsbabe,

sorry for the delayed reply but theo has been in hospital and has been unwell, he is urrently asleep on the sofa...

how are your little ones doing hun??

please let me know

luv v xxxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

awwwww so sorry he was in hospital... hope he is better now.

they are still not taking much milk, HV says they should be taking near to 30oz a day, i laughed!! one day C only took 12 the whole day!!  But their weights are up, so im going with the flow with them and not forcing them.  Ive been told to keep the solids going and try and give rusks/rice with their milk.... so thats what im doing!  

Away on holiday on sunday, hopefully they will behave!

  for theo!


----------

